# 2017 picture thread



## Mr. Uplander (Jul 6, 2015)

Post um up boys and girls! Here are a couple of my favorites so far.


----------



## BassFisher91 (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## Canvsbk (Jan 13, 2013)




----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

BassFisher91 said:


> View attachment 276907
> 
> 
> View attachment 276908
> ...


Nice picture on point bass Fisher91 .He looks poised,patient,and confident in what he is doing.That's the sign of a well trained dog!


----------



## Ray Adams (Feb 17, 2006)

Mr. Uplander said:


> Post um up boys and girls! Here are a couple of my favorites so far.
> View attachment 276901
> View attachment 276902
> View attachment 276903
> ...


Here are a few. It's been a rough season for grouse, but we've been getting out anyway.


----------



## Ray Adams (Feb 17, 2006)

Ray Adams said:


> View attachment 276948
> View attachment 276949
> View attachment 276950
> View attachment 276952
> ...


----------



## METRO1 (Oct 8, 2009)

First copper faze tail in a long time


----------



## Trout Gun (Sep 30, 2012)




----------



## BassFisher91 (Sep 11, 2005)

Inside my Grouse / Trout Camp










Another Timberdoodle


----------



## JasonSlayer (Aug 4, 2009)

Still to hot to hunt pheasants.


----------



## JasonSlayer (Aug 4, 2009)

working on retrieving after a hair cut and bath.


----------



## Ray Adams (Feb 17, 2006)

BassFisher91 said:


> View attachment 277141
> 
> 
> Inside my Grouse / Trout Camp
> ...


Oh my gosh... is that cabin even for real?


----------



## Timber (Jan 1, 2009)




----------



## Timber (Jan 1, 2009)

I don't know why I cant see everybody's pictures on Droid?


----------



## BassFisher91 (Sep 11, 2005)

Ray Adams said:


> Oh my gosh... is that cabin even for real?


Yes...that's my second home. Why...?


----------



## ezcaller (Feb 21, 2009)

Very nice 


BassFisher91 said:


> Yes...that's my second home. Why...?


 It is very nice looks like a portrait of a camp we can all appreciate only thing missing maybe a bit of scotch and a good cigar.Thanks for the look inside.


----------



## BassFisher91 (Sep 11, 2005)

ezcaller said:


> Very nice
> It is very nice looks like a portrait of a camp we can all appreciate only thing missing maybe a bit of scotch and a good cigar.Thanks for the look inside.


Than you very much. When I really get the hang of this upland hunting thing I'd love to have a get together of available M-S members up there...only problem is there's sleeping room for only about 5-6 people. 

And to keep the pics rolling...


----------



## ab5228 (Nov 13, 2009)

Elk country








Instincts coming out. 








First woodcock for Bella


----------



## Ray Adams (Feb 17, 2006)

BassFisher91 said:


> Yes...that's my second home. Why...?


 Looks almost too good to be true. Was just envious.


----------



## Ray Adams (Feb 17, 2006)

ab5228 said:


> View attachment 277253
> 
> Elk country
> View attachment 277254
> ...


 That's like the giant man-eating Woodcock!


----------



## BassFisher91 (Sep 11, 2005)

Ray Adams said:


> Looks almost too good to be true. Was just envious.


Thanks! Thought maybe you saw something out of the ordinary.


----------



## ab5228 (Nov 13, 2009)

Ray Adams said:


> That's like the giant man-eating Woodcock!


Lol, yea it was like 25 lbs, probably have it for Thanksgiving dinner.


----------



## wirehair (Oct 16, 2007)

Leo


----------



## BassFisher91 (Sep 11, 2005)

Shortly after taking this photo I realized I had a banded woodcock! I always admire the birds after taking them, but never really inspect their legs lol, luckily I noticed it after taking this picture. Needless to say I was super happy for me and my dog.


----------



## wirehair (Oct 16, 2007)

wirehair said:


> Leo


----------



## Josh R (Dec 4, 2010)

Timber said:


> I don't know why I cant see everybody's pictures on Droid?


Try using the tapatalk app. I'm on a droid and can see every pic 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Josh R (Dec 4, 2010)

First pic was yesterday, second pic today!
Greta has been doing awesome!
















Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Timber (Jan 1, 2009)

birdhntr said:


> Nice picture on point bass Fisher91 .He looks poised,patient,and confident in what he is doing.That's the sign of a well trained dog!


I can't see you pic even on Tapatalk frustrating!


Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Timber (Jan 1, 2009)

Josh R said:


> Try using the tapatalk app. I'm on a droid and can see every pic
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


It worked Josh thanks for the help. The only one I cannot see are the pics that say view attachment?

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Josh R (Dec 4, 2010)

Timber said:


> It worked Josh thanks for the help. The only one I cannot see are the pics that say view attachment?
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Hmm, haven't ran into that issue but ill watch for it

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Josh R (Dec 4, 2010)

Timber said:


> I can't see you pic even on Tapatalk frustrating!
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Damn, that is the only way besides the internet venison of ms that I can see pics

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeboy (Oct 4, 2002)




----------



## Mr. Botek (Mar 15, 2011)

BassFisher91 said:


> Shortly after taking this photo I realized I had a banded woodcock! I always admire the birds after taking them, but never really inspect their legs lol, luckily I noticed it after taking this picture. Needless to say I was super happy for me and my dog.


Congratulations on the band! 

I won't ask where you shot it, but as a bander I'm curious to know where and when it was banded when you get the certificate information, by PM if you prefer.


----------



## Tomfive5 (Dec 15, 2015)

Indy with a wild rooster


----------



## Outdoor Gal (Sep 9, 2008)

I've gotten out a few times. Chased the long opening day with my lab. Had a couple flushed but the cover was too thick to see the bird. Took our twins up north for their birthday and they had a great time. 























Sent from my SM-J320V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ray Adams (Feb 17, 2006)

Outdoor Gal said:


> I've gotten out a few times. Chased the long opening day with my lab. Had a couple flushed but the cover was too thick to see the bird. Took our twins up north for their birthday and they had a great time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great photos!


----------



## Ray Adams (Feb 17, 2006)




----------



## Wallis (Nov 10, 2015)

Been out twice with my girl got one on the opener and two today. Pretty proud of her!!


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

Wallis said:


> Been out twice with my girl got one on the opener and two today. Pretty proud of her!!
> View attachment 277821
> View attachment 277820
> View attachment 277819
> ...


I knew that gray ghost was going to be a good one!I could see it in her eyes!Not bad for a rescued dog.Hard to believe the dog almost got put down!


----------



## Mr. Uplander (Jul 6, 2015)

Ab5228 posted a pic like this, with the bird up close to the camera and liked it. Thought it looked pretty funny so I made my version


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

anticipation said:


> First solo hunt of the season , no other people or dogs just me and my pup .
> View attachment 279348


I was out yesterday and put up 12 but the roosters got up. Way a head of me.They didn't even let the dogs work them.That spot looks very familiar!


----------



## anticipation (Jun 5, 2008)

birdhntr said:


> I was out yesterday and put up 12 but the roosters got up. Way a head of me.They didn't even let the dogs work them.That spot looks very familiar!


We put up 17 today , I actually missed 2 gimme shots before I connected in these 2 . Finally had a damp morning think that held the birds a little tighter


----------



## Gnoyes (Jan 23, 2013)

Has been a great second year for me and my young pup. Looking forward to the rest of the season.


----------



## wavie (Feb 2, 2004)

While up in Canada chasing waterfowl, Huns were plentiful. Pulled a double and dad asked why i didnt go for a triple, no need to be greedy.


----------



## Mr. Botek (Mar 15, 2011)

I don't take many pictures, but did get the first two birds of the season which were by Mac. The dogs and I started deer season break after Jit pointed this one earlier today.


----------



## Mr. Uplander (Jul 6, 2015)

Is that o/u a cz?


----------



## Mr. Botek (Mar 15, 2011)

Mr. Uplander said:


> Is that o/u a cz?


Yes, Redhead Premier 20ga


----------



## chizzel (Dec 6, 2004)

Well I finally connected on one. By myself and getting dark so the pic sucks. I've been chasing these for the past 3 years and I'm happy and a little embarrassed to say it's my first grouse, I've missed a lot. Crop was full of little tiny red berries and a green somewhat hard leaf.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dozer-n-dayla (Aug 29, 2014)

Mr. Uplander said:


> Post um up boys and girls! Here are a couple of my favorites so far.
> View attachment 276901
> View attachment 276902
> View attachment 276903
> ...


----------



## Dozer-n-dayla (Aug 29, 2014)

After the hunt!


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

double over the girls Sunday!


----------



## Timber (Jan 1, 2009)

birdhntr said:


> View attachment 280548
> double over the girls Sunday!


You and your dogs are a great team. Thanks for letting me tag along, it was a pleasure to hunt over some very nice dogs.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

Timber said:


> You and your dogs are a great team. Thanks for letting me tag along, it was a pleasure to hunt over some very nice dogs.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Good times!


----------



## poz (Nov 12, 2004)

Big Lou first wild hunt. 8 months old.


----------



## wirehair (Oct 16, 2007)

poz said:


> Big Lou first wild hunt. 8 months old.
> View attachment 281051


Atta Boy Big Lou


----------



## wirehair (Oct 16, 2007)

Leonardo
Late Season. More dog than I wanted but I he is keeping me on my toes. LOL


----------



## TheDrew (Aug 9, 2011)

Had a successful trip out to Iowa last week with family and friends.....tired my old boy out plenty.


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

Only got out a handful of times so far, but season’s not over yet. Lots of great memories with my best buddy.


----------



## Mr. Uplander (Jul 6, 2015)

Lamarsh, how are you liking the 'll bean vest? Really like mine, wish the accessory pouches were a tad bigger though


----------



## michiganmaniac (Dec 9, 2008)

These are some of my favorite pictures from this season. I am so thankful for all the time I got to spend in the woods, my dogs performance/improvement, and the bonds that were strengthened with friends and family through time in the grouse woods.






My dogs first find/ point of the season and Zach's first grouse kill over a point.






Just a great day with my buddy.






My first grouse kill with my new 28 guage.












These 2 pictures were from a weekend where my dad, brother, uncle, and good family friend came up to bird hunt. I am so thankful that we found plenty of birds, and that my uncle got his first 2 grouse and my dad got his first. The highlight of the weekend was my little brother killing his first bird. He missed probably 10 grouse on Saturday and at one point got really bummed because he thought he would never be able to hit one. Before they all headed back south on Sunday we went out for a morning hunt and we were blessed with a cover full of grouse. Asher had a perfect point and Luke finally connected. I will forever remember the smile on his face as he sprinted forward and picked up that bird. God is good.


----------



## wirehair (Oct 16, 2007)

Great Picture John Singer. I don't know why but I always enjoy pictures of my dogs crashed after a day of hunting. They speak to just how hard these animals work to please us and them.


----------



## John Singer (Aug 20, 2004)

Dinner last night: Pheasant and Dumplings.


----------



## BassFisher91 (Sep 11, 2005)

Redd's first wild roosters.


----------



## John Singer (Aug 20, 2004)

Darby's favorite YouTube channel:


----------



## TimBuckTwo (Jan 3, 2009)

Early August scouting in the Keewenaw Peninsula


----------



## TimBuckTwo (Jan 3, 2009)

My 13 year olds first ever grouse!


----------



## tinman3030 (Sep 27, 2005)

State Land


----------



## John Singer (Aug 20, 2004)

That is a long tailed bird.


----------



## Tomfive5 (Dec 15, 2015)

IMG_2876




__
Tomfive5


__
Jan 6, 2018











  








IMG_2874




__
Tomfive5


__
Jan 6, 2018











  








IMG_2859




__
Tomfive5


__
Jan 6, 2018








Got a late season limit a few weeks ago. One off of public land.


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

tinman3030 said:


> View attachment 289702
> State Land


That vizsla looks very intense about the bird.My Dixie does that and she is a very intense pointer.I bet you are really enjoying that dog!


----------



## tinman3030 (Sep 27, 2005)

birdhntr said:


> That vizsla looks very intense about the bird.My Dixie does that and she is a very intense pointer.I bet you are really enjoying that dog!


Yes, the V is quite serious about the birds. Very good instincts and drive. The GSP is still young and learning.


----------



## John Singer (Aug 20, 2004)

This is my dog with a public land pheasant that I did not shoot. She caught and retrieved it to me. I assume that somebody else had shot it. I did not notice the length of the tail feathers until I later looked at the photo.


----------



## John Singer (Aug 20, 2004)

This photo shows one of the last birds that I shot this season. My dog had flushed 3 roosters and a hen from one spot. This rooster was in range. It went down at the shot but it was a long one. I called my dog and sent her to the location of the fall. She pointed the bird and I saw the tail feathers sticking out of the grass and snow. I reached in to grab the bird but it ran off with me holding its tail feathers. My dog then trailed, caught, and retrieved the bird.

Check out the visible spur. This is likely one of my oldest pheasants that I have shot.


----------



## roosterhooster23 (Jan 17, 2018)




----------



## roosterhooster23 (Jan 17, 2018)

7 months and 12 wild MI Roosters. Couldn't be more proud of the little girl.


----------



## Traditional uplander (Mar 24, 2017)




----------



## Traditional uplander (Mar 24, 2017)




----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)




----------



## Traditional uplander (Mar 24, 2017)




----------



## Traditional uplander (Mar 24, 2017)




----------



## Traditional uplander (Mar 24, 2017)




----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)




----------



## ab5228 (Nov 13, 2009)

It’s 2018 now but tonight was a nice night for a walk.


----------



## John Singer (Aug 20, 2004)

This is actually from 2016. It was taken the day after Thanksgiving in North Central Iowa. My dog is 5 months old in this photo. She flushed this bird and I made a poor hit. I shot it through the left wing. It fell on the edge of a cornfield and ran down a row. Darby chased it and retrieved it. I could not have been prouder.


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

A couple more good pics from last year


----------



## GSPHunter (Apr 1, 2003)

Old girls got it done once again...Indy 12 (left) Dreamer 14.


----------

